# pcv oil catchcan mod



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

ever have engine oil on u'r air filter? when the car is driven hard, oil from the pcv feeds back to the intake and then flows back down to the air filter.
i got this idea from the 12v vr forum (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=772790&page=4), but haven't seen any 2.0 ppl do this. 
*Before:*








*Parts:*








*After:*


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

Does it work? Do you like it? Is it worth it in your opinion? How long has it been running with the "catch can"?


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Air_Cooled_Nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air_Cooled_Nut* »_Does it work? Do you like it? Is it worth it in your opinion? How long has it been running with the "catch can"?

initially i wanted to put in a mini k&n style breather filter, but i decided against this for 2 reasons:
-tight space between the pcv and intake tube
-my concern for leaking gases into the environment








i just installed the setup this evening, so i don't know if it works well or not. the pcv tube is angled downwards, so any engine oil that flows will be headed directly for the filter device. when i checked the can after driving for approx 2 miles, there was nothing except some vapors. parts were < $25US.
in terms of performance, the car drives the same (as expected). however, i cleaned the throttle body while i was under the hood, so my throttle response is a lot better.
stay tuned, i'll post an update after i drive the car more.


----------



## king_hil (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

looks good man!!
im thinking about getting off my arse and doing that one day.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (MikeBlaze)*

I just got through cleaning a bunch of oil off my MAF, this isn't supposed to happen on OBD1, mostly an OBD2 problem.
I'm guessing this is a good thing for any 2.0. I always get a lot of oil headed towards my filter and MAF, and my PCV valve was replaced a couple of years ago so I'm pretty sure it's working ok.


----------



## vdubVR6-Munich (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

How do you remove the pcv?? I need to change mine.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (vdubVR6-Munich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubVR6-Munich* »_How do you remove the pcv?? I need to change mine.

this thread describes the procedure
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=710722


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (vdubVR6-Munich)*

I had to break mine apart to get it out of the valve cover (luckily it was off for my cam install). When I put the new PCV in I just seated it in the grommet really well but didn't shove it all the way in, just in case it ever needs to come out again.
They can be a ----- to get out and brittle if they're pretty old. I think a lot of problems can be caused by a bad one though so it's a good Idea to replace it occaisionally.
I don't remember it being that expensive though


----------



## vdubVR6-Munich (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_
this thread describes the procedure
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=710722





Thanx..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

I did a similar mod but I sealed off the intake and ran the PCV breather to a catchcan (Mobil1 of course)








I haven't found much oil in the catchcan and I might just put a small filter on there instead of the long a$$ hose


































_Modified by bajan01 at 10:29 PM 6-12-2003_


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_I did a similar mod but I sealed off the intake and ran the PCV breather to a catchcan (Mobil1 of course)








I haven't found much oil in the catchcan and I might just put a small filter on there instead of the long a$$ hose








_Modified by bajan01 at 10:29 PM 6-12-2003_

good job with the cap on the intake tube end...i can totally relate to the PITA while working in that area cuz there's not much room to mess around. i had to stack those 2 hoses on top of each other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_
good job with the cap on the intake tube end...i can totally relate to the PITA while working in that area cuz there's not much room to mess around. i had to stack those 2 hoses on top of each other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. That cap is for a chair leg...got it from Walmart for a few $


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (bajan01)*

Have you guys in the US tryed going through inspection yet with these mods? I'm just curious as to wether or not they'll fail you for messing with emissions equipment? Or do they even consider it related?


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (MikeBlaze)*

My breather hose went through inspection in Maine no sweat. I'm not sure they even looked at it however.
I'm starting to feel guilty about my setup. It just dumps out under the car near the cat. I can smell it sometimes too.
I love your install 2.0dude! You may be able to yank off that filter on top of the valve cover and just use a "T" joint, since your new filter is doing essentially what that part is _supposed_ do be doing.
Where did you get that filter anyway? Is it the type that goes on an air compressor?


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (PainDaynus)*

trud...i could remove the that stock filter and use the T, but i don't know enuf about it to take that daring move - so i opted for an add-on solution. might do that in the future though.
u'r right, that's an air compressor filter (campbell hausfeld MP5138) from home depot motorsports. local auto shops should have carry these as well.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_ that's an air compressor filter (campbell hausfeld MP5138) from home depot motorsports. 

I love that store.


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
I love that store.









Me too! They make great cool air intakes...








I wonder if, using the "T" on the valve cover, if it would be possible to squeeze the new air filter in between the "T" and the intake? hmmm... 
Oh yeah, my plug is a piece of broomhandle stuffed into the intake and secured with a clamp... Nothing quite like the natural beauty of wood!


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (PainDaynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PainDaynus* »_
I wonder if, using the "T" on the valve cover, if it would be possible to squeeze the new air filter in between the "T" and the intake? hmmm... 


great idea... i tried, and it wasn't possibly - the filter is ~4" high so it won't fit cuz the valve cover is in the way. also, with the T and the hose adapters for the filter, there just isn't any more room.
i think the only thing that will fit between the intake tube and pcv is a mini k&n air breather attached with an elbow connector to the pvc
maybe u could make u'r own filter catch can using a small test tube or something...


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_
i think the only thing that will fit between the intake tube and pcv is a mini k&n air breather attached with an elbow connector to the pvc


I was thinking maybe _without_ the pcv on the valve cover, and using a "t" there instead... But at 4" the hood would still smack into the filter... I think your install is the most elegant way to do it... Oh well, I've still got plenty of heater hose to work with!


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (PainDaynus)*

bad idea to put a breather filter on, it will spray oil all over the engine.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_stay tuned, i'll post an update after i drive the car more.

well, i've been driving around with this setup for a few days now and here are my findings:
-distance driven ~200km
-moderate speed highway driving (e.g. 120-140 km/h)
-catch can has collected approximately 1.5mL of oil (looks like espresso with foam)
-filter is significantly darker
-drivablity is the same as without the mod
i'm happy with these results as the accumulated oil would have gone into my intake tube and collected there.
* For the benefit of ppl who are interested in this mod: * 
*PARTS* - can be purchased from local auto parts or home depot motorsports
(1) 3/4" male/male barb hose coupling
(2) 1/4" NPT x 3/4" barb fitting <-- _quite difficult to find ... i resorted to 1/4" to 1/2" fitting pipe nipple and clamped the heater hose_ 
(1) Campbell Hausfield filter #MP5138
(5) 9/16" to 1-1/4" worm/hose clamps (4+1 existing clamp)
(1) teflon tape
*NOTE* 
the stock PVC is 3/4" inner diameter. at the time, i only found 3/4" outer diameter heater hose so i had to force it onto the stock PVC
*Follow the DIY found in the following links:* 
http://forums.corvetteforum.co...07847
http://benelliwang.badassride....l#PCV 


_Modified by 2.0dude at 10:27 PM 6-15-2003_


----------



## maxwell1295 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

I was able to find everything but the barb fittings. I'll probably go with the 1/4" to 1/2" deal and clamp it like you did. This is one of the best mods I've seen on the Vortex. I'm waiting to finish this before I clean out my MAF.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (maxwell1295)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
after almost a month (just driving around the city and some highway), i've accumulated ~1-1.5oz of engine oil... 
i'm thankful it's not contaminating my MAF/K&N/intake boot.


----------



## maxwell1295 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

I have a K&N drop-in on the way. I won't install it until I finish this mod. Thanks for the great info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

Damn I've been away from the 2.0 forum too long. This thread is great and full of ingenuity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wannabdubbin (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

DIZAMMN!, so that's where the quart every 3000 miles is going!!!








awesome mod though... i recently had to clean my MAF... ended up breaking it cause i'm a freak...








do they have filters like that but smaller?


----------



## maxwell1295 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (wannabdubbin)*

Put mine on yesterday after work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The whole thing took a total of 30 minutes. I spent most of that time trial fitting, measuring, and cutting the hose. No oil in it yet, but I've only driven about 30 miles since then. 
BTW, that filter is only about 3" in length.
Next up...cleaning the MAF. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryumusha (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (maxwell1295)*

great job guys, i have seen what that crap can truly do to your engine. beleive it or not. that **** travels back down the upper intake and clogs the holy poop out of the engine. me and my buddy cleaned out my upper intake because that crud choked the hell out of it and the throttle boddy.
suffice to say that after the cleaning, the engine started and ran great as opposed to the dying as soon as you take your foot off the gas.
pissed me off when i opened my maf hose and found more of that crap coming up into it.
this is a great alternative to the 200+ dollar retrofit that vw want us to buy. maybe my dub wont ever have that problem again thanks to you guys.
take it easy 
pete
BTW luvin my dub


----------



## vwturquoise94 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Ryumusha)*

I like this mod. I hate that oil comming down the intake tube and spoiling the filter.
What is the vw retro fit kit consist of? I have not heard of it.


----------



## Ryumusha (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (vwturquoise94)*

the retro fit does exactly what this thing does except it has a little bit of electronics wired in. havent actually seen the damn thing (like im going to buy a 200 dollar oil trap.)
but talk wity two different dealer ships confirms its exhistance.


----------



## scobond (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Ryumusha)*

So does this eliminate the engine rough at idle and acceleration pauses?


----------



## scobond (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (scobond)*

...and whats a good (i.e. don't feel like breaking just yet) way to clean the MAF. I have heard soaking in rubbing alcohol


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (scobond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scobond* »_So does this eliminate the engine rough at idle and acceleration pauses?

this will only eliminate oil from accumulating in u'r intake tube and surrounding areas.
in terms of rough idle and hesitation, it depends on things like:
-dirty maf (e.g. dust, dirt, oil from intake boot)
-bad fuel, dirty fuel filter
-plugs, rotor, cap, coil

_Quote, originally posted by *scobond* »_...and whats a good (i.e. don't feel like breaking just yet) way to clean the MAF. I have heard soaking in rubbing alcohol

here u go: http://www.roadsleeper.com/maf.html


----------



## vwturquoise94 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (scobond)*

Yeah idle quality is weird on these cars. The best thing i have found is after i clean the throttle body and intake tube it is like the car isn't running!! the thing is sooo smooth and quiet, but has a few hickups a month or 2 down the road. This is with a good idle vale and tuned up good. I also found that driving 60+ miles a day to school this past year it drives better and no stumbling on idle. Before I drove this much and after cleaning the throttle it







was good but not perfect but now it's excellent. The funny thing over this summer i drove less and the stumbling came back a little, so I can't wait till I put some more good highway miles on it.


----------



## dubzero (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (scobond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scobond* »_...and whats a good (i.e. don't feel like breaking just yet) way to clean the MAF. I have heard soaking in rubbing alcohol

Here's a link (I hope!) to the VW Tech Bulletin concerning the oil collection on the MAF for ABA engines. It's VW's $200+ fix to the problem, the only reason I'm including it is so you can actually read what VW says to use to clean the MAF. 
Basically, it says to use a "solvent based electronic cleaner which is safe on plastics and leaves no residue".
You probably don't need this info anymore, since your post was awhile ago, but I've been researching this problem myself and thought I'd throw it up on the board again.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (dubzero)*

Hum, I have a ABD Big Bore and I normally clean the oil out of the pipe every couple months. I will be doing this mod. Do you really think the tube and filter are necessary? I have seen people just put the k&n mini filter on thier... yet I guess this is more effective?


----------



## dubzero (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Do you really think the tube and filter are necessary? I have seen people just put the k&n mini filter on thier... yet I guess this is more effective?

If you just do the mini filter mod, then you're venting all those unburnt gases and fumes directly into the atmosphere. That's specifically the purpose of them being routed back to your air intake, so that they can be sent back into the combustion chamber and burned off properly. If you don't care about the environment and don't mind the smell, then...
I really think with some ingenuity, you could fit the drip filter between the PCV and the air intake without all the extra hosing. I haven't decided what I want to do yet, because I may be trading up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (dubzero)*

Ah I think my pcv valve is broken and that is why my car sorta smells like gas to much ahhahah!


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (vwturquoise94)*

Here is what i did,its bolt on with the intake manifold bolt.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Here is what i did,its bolt on with the intake manifold bolt.









Can you explain a little of what's going on here? (in the pic)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Cabrio1.8T)*

How the hell do you keep your engine bay that clean....


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (VW97Jetta)*

Instead of going back into the intake it going into the can and letting gas escape out the filter.Has an internal baffle to keep the oil from slinging out.


----------



## SnowManMkIII (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Bad Habit)*

Where did you get that can? damn, i dont think my engine was that clean new! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (Bad Habit)*

Where do most of the vapors originate? I've been wondering what effect putting a catch can on the crankcase breather tube (before the PCV) would have? It would solve the space problem and be an easier install but any vapors from under the valve cover could still get into the intake tube.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (SnowManMkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowManMkIII* »_Where did you get that can? damn, i dont think my engine was that clean new! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I make them and selling them on Ebay.35 plus shipping.Comes with brand new empi filter and specifically fitted for the 16V.


----------



## tenpin (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (zuren1cs)*

has anyone put a filter before the PCV valve like zuren suggested? seems like this would make more sense then after...


----------



## 95VWGtiElf (Dec 8, 2003)

has anyone else experienced a watery substance accumulating in the c/h filter? Could this be due to open hose for cold start left by installing wuro sport intake? Or just a bad pcv valve? The crank case oil is not milky.


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (95VWGtiElf)*

Oh man, I gotta do this mod... I wondered why I had a bit of oil accumlation in my intake filter... *Sigh* Heh. Now would this possibly help my car from burning oil? I've been smelling a bit of oil burn under the hood... Not nearly as bad as it was before and my oil level is ok but I smelt it from the exhaust and pretty badly under the hood, it was after I pushed my car hard... Could it be because of this? Thanks!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (diablo7877)*

I attempted this, and hated all the tubing and was like screw it. I will have to just clean my intake pipe every so often.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (fluxburn)*

This mod didn't work for me. The filter filled up with water very quickly. Note: this was during the winter. The water froze in the filter before I noticed it was full. This basically plugged up my whole pcv system. I found oil leaking out from below the oil cap. I luckily didn't blow any seals. 
I used a filter for my air compressor. I think it's for separating water out, so it was just doing it's job. It looks exactly like the one in the picture. I put it back on my compressor where it belongs. I forgot that a product of combustion is water vapor. I bet if it wasn't so cold out, it would not have condensed as fast. 
I have found out that there are actually filters specifically made for the removal of oil from compressed air. The filter elements must be replaced occasionally, though.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else do this?


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

I purchased the parts to do all that about 3 months ago but never got to do it, maybe one day.


----------



## psychoactiveangel (May 21, 2004)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else do this?

Hey I did this.. my hubby had shown me everything and how to do it.. and I thank you a lot... he already told me i will have to check it daily in the winter.. and to me that is less trouble than cleaning my tube, ruining my MAF, and replacing my air filter all the time... and even though it was a b*tch to install on the PCV end... when it got on it was fine and doesn't look as much like a hack job as it could.
THANKS AGAIN for doing the mod and showing everything!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tbird 1.8+ (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

what about on a obdII engine
my idle control valve is where the pcv just leaves and into the intake
im unsure how i would reroute that hmm


----------



## Checkpoynt Charlie (Aug 4, 2004)

Today I went ahead and ventured out to buy everything along with installing everything.
Here are the list of problems I encountered:
-The tubing was too small, and I bought the 3/4" ID. Guessing it should be 5/8" ID or maybe larger.
-Could not find any air compressor filters around here for the life of me, after stopping at Home Depot, Fleet Farm, Napa Auto, and Walmart. HD did not have the auto section as mentioned and Fleet Farm had this extremely expensive oil filter for $45.
-The Chair cap I bought was too small for the intake boot...they are the ones with the 1 on the inside. Managed to fit it on anyway







I have a fear of it whistling from a crimp in the tubing which could lead to air passing over it and if that would happen then surely some plumbers glue will plug it up.
-Cleaning the MAF was hard. The 91% Alcohol from Shopko got some dirt off, but all the oil based residue was still stuck. Used a whole load of Q-Tips to clean the plastic and left the MAF sensor element alone.
Waiting for the K&N filter to dry since it is getting a recharge, hopefully I can put everything back together in 2 hours and test this out.
Pictures will be up tomorrow after it is light out again.


----------



## Checkpoynt Charlie (Aug 4, 2004)

Picture time...
















This is my ghetto setup until I can find a better way


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (-Kage-)*

Here's my PCV setup, a Saab catch can with a G60 valve cover on a AEG 2 .0 8v.


----------



## 2.slowGT (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (vwturquoise94)*

what is the actual like valve thing called. i couldnt find one anywhere


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

crankcase breather


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://germanautoparts.com/Vol...158/3


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_ever have engine oil on u'r air filter? when the car is driven hard, oil from the pcv feeds back to the intake and then flows back down to the air filter.... 


very cool idea! Couple of questions since i really need to do this to mine too (just got the new pcv from germanautoparts.com yesterday). So... how often do you have to dump the catch filter on your mod? Do you just empty the caught oil back into the crankcase? What exactly is the filter doing to prevent the oil from gathering in the MAF? And last... could excessive blowby in the MAF indicate worn valve seals?

thanks in advance!


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_Here's my PCV setup, a Saab catch can with a G60 valve cover on a AEG 2 .0 8v.











can you repost this pic??? would be interested to see how you setup. thank!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (domlicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *domlicious* »_

very cool idea! Couple of questions since i really need to do this to mine too (just got the new pcv from germanautoparts.com yesterday). So... how often do you have to dump the catch filter on your mod? Do you just empty the caught oil back into the crankcase? What exactly is the filter doing to prevent the oil from gathering in the MAF? And last... could excessive blowby in the MAF indicate worn valve seals?

thanks in advance! 

It's not so much about the filter (in fact, you might as well take the filter element out because it won't clog up that way) but the oil comes into the container, drops to the bottom of it, and can't go through to the air intake hose because the in and out hoses to the container are at the top.
How often you dump it would pretty much vary, but you'd be best to just check on it regularly. You don't want it to be too full, or it will block the PCV system... Also, you don't want condensation to build up because it'll freeze in the winter.
Seeing as it IS just oil, you probably could just dump it back in the crankcase, but I wouldn't really bother.
The oil doesn't come from the blowby gases (which are completely normal, hence the PCV system), but the oil is pushed into the PCV system because the buildup of said gases creates pressure in the crankcase (the block). Excessive blowby gases would indicate worn piston rings... however, they're normal (the gases).


_Modified by ninety9gl at 2:13 AM 5-5-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (ninety9gl)*









That's a little bit of an exaggeration, but it gets the point across... Honestly, you don't get that much oil coming in, but the catch can would stop what you would normally get from getting into your air intake hose and either running down it and leaking onto your MAF housing and onto your filter, or being sucked into your air intake or coating the TB.
The gases and the little bit of oil you'll sometimes normally get will come in, the oil will sink to the bottom of the container, and the gases will build up in the container and continue to work their way though the PCV system normally.
This is a pretty standard mod on just about any car... If you google it, you'll find instructions/DIYs for just about any car.


----------



## nptnbluegti (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (ninety9gl)*

i did this mod today and i haven't picked up any oil yet... there is one thing i dont like about it, the hose is pinched when it connects to the stock intake boot. see pics. im going to try messing with it again tomorrow and seeif i can get the bend out... 










_Modified by nptnbluegti at 8:54 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

do u have to use the campbell hausfeld MP5138 or can u use any other bottle.


----------



## 69panel (Feb 8, 2009)

Why is there so much oil vapor in these engines? 
Do the rings not seat? 
Are the valve guides sloppy?
I'm an old American iron fan and have built many Chevy Small blocks and Big blocks and if there was as much oil vapor accumulating on one of them as there seems to be on the 2.0 8 valve would be an indication that something is bad wrong.


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (69panel)*

haha yeah, but since its a VW and most of them have so many miles on them, and most people are either to cheap, to lazy, or just don't know the benefits of a properly rebuilt and sealed up engine, we just drive them.








Remember we think that the yellow snot from the air & water mixing with the oil is normal too.
Is there any real benifit to the vacuum drawn on the crank case by the pcv valve? I would probably just throw on a filter and call it a day.


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (macanic21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macanic21* »_haha yeah, but since its a VW and most of them have so many miles on them, and most people are either to cheap, to lazy, or just don't know the benefits of a properly rebuilt and sealed up engine, we just drive them.








Remember we think that the yellow snot from the air & water mixing with the oil is normal too.
Is there any real benifit to the vacuum drawn on the crank case by the pcv valve? I would probably just throw on a filter and call it a day.

but if u just put the filter on it all the oil is gonna drip. and my car has a crap load of oil coming from the pcv to the intake


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (phatso786)*

I know that is possible, I would still like to try it. If it makes a mess, I'll do something else.
Anyone know about my vacuum question?


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (macanic21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macanic21* »_I know that is possible, I would still like to try it. If it makes a mess, I'll do something else.
Anyone know about my vacuum question?

The recycling of the crankcase vapors back into the intake tube are for emissions purpose and for love of the environment.


----------



## JETTASTREETRACER (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (2.0dude)*

hey gotta try that...one problem. i found milky oil in the pcv valve and the the hose to the crankcase. tried taking it off to replace but the hose was brittle and snapped in pieces. some say i can run without it as long as i plug it. to my main concern, why did i get milky oil there? had a small amount in the pan but ran a compression test and i read 190 to 200 compression. now what toher ways can i see if i blew a head gasket or if my engine is trashed....my coolent is a little low but its clean


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: pcv oil catchcan mod (JETTASTREETRACER)*



JETTASTREETRACER why did i get milky oil there? [/QUOTE said:


> cracked pcv hose= condensation mixing with oil vapors, common in winter months


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4275884


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (2.0dude)*

can u use any type of bottle for the oil to go in?


----------

